# My first fakes



## Hawkeye72 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well a friend of mine went on vacation and brought these back. I was real excited until I looked at them. He was so excited I didn't have it in me to tell him they are fake. The box is pretty cool though I think I will use it as a guitar pick case. I'm going to throw the cigars in my yard gar box for a while and see what happens. They may be past gone now they are really dry.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd think twice about smoking those, and once about getting rid of them vs putting them with your other cigars.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC (Jan 21, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think authentic Cubans come in boxes with plexiglass like that.


----------



## Hawkeye72 (Jul 8, 2015)

ZigarrenYCC said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think authentic Cubans come in boxes with plexiglass like that.


Correct they are fake. My friend didn't tell me what he bought just texted me and said I had a present in my truck. As soon as I saw them I knew I think the glass top Cohiba is about the biggest fake scam for tourists.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats! Those look uber-nasty!!! I wouldn't smoke them with your lungs~~~~~


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Would make a nice wall hanging!

I would not smoke those on a dare.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I bet they would smoke great in a fire pit.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Smoke em and video the review. I can see it now. ..hmm earthy, with a hint of leather, and an overwhelming taste of toe nail, with belly button lint on the retrohale.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

All in all, it's cool your buddy thought of you in his vacation. He tried to do you a solid, that's what really matters.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hawkeye72 said:


> Well a friend of mine went on vacation and brought these back. I was real excited until I looked at them. He was so excited I didn't have it in me to tell him they are fake. The box is pretty cool though I think I will use it as a guitar pick case. I'm going to throw the cigars in my yard gar box for a while and see what happens. They may be past gone now they are really dry.


 Seen lots of those a couple of months back in Tijuana.
It is a really cool box.:vs_cool:


----------

